# I can never find the new thread icon in active threads



## brae (Mar 15, 2010)

I have stumbled on the new thread icon before, but when I look for it I cannot find it again.  Do I have to leave active threads?  I am not a skilled poster. so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know if this answers your question, but there are 2 ways to get to where you want to post a new thread and I guess the answer is you have to leave the current thread you are in.  If I'm wrong, someone will correct me soon.

Go to the top left of the blue bar and click SMF.  This turns into forums and then you scroll down to find the subject you want to post in.

The other ways is at the bottom of the page of the post you are reading on the right you just scroll to the subject you want and it will "jump you there.

I use Firefox, and if I don't really want to leave the area I'm in, I just right click and open in a new tab.

Did this help?


----------



## brae (Mar 15, 2010)

I think so.  But then does that show up on 'active threads'?  I'll give it a try when I have something to post worthwhile  LOL..which may take awhile!!!  Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## hhookk (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you are looking for the pig :-) On the top left of every page there is an SMF.com logo with a picture of a pig and a smoker. Clicking on that will bring you to active threads. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## brae (Mar 15, 2010)

got it!  You each provided a piece of the puzzle for me!  Thanks alot!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 15, 2010)

you can't start a new thread in the ative thread mode. You need to go to the forum you want to post in and it will be there at the top of the page and bottom i think.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2010)

The way to start a new thread is to click on the SMF - Smoking Meat Forums in the blue banner in the upper left of the page - That will take you to the categories list. Select a category such as Sausage or Pork or Beef or what ever your post fits into, click on that category. Once you open that category you will find a button marked New Thread. Click on that button. This will open a window for your new thread.There is a line for your subject and underneath will be the body where you can type in your message 

Good luck and send me a PM if you need more help 

Gary


----------

